# fork to a new thread? - what is it?



## fba827 (Jun 28, 2008)

What does the "Fork this to a new thread" button do?

It sounds almost obscene .... 

(I didn't want to push the button until I knew what it did )


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 28, 2008)

It allows you to quote a post but start off a new thread with your reply - useful if you want to fork a topic discussion away from the original point without disturbing the conversation taking place in the original thread.


----------



## fba827 (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh! That is pure awesome!  I get so annoyed by threads so completely derailed by tangents that the original topic is forgotten.


----------



## hong (Jun 29, 2008)

Maybe it would be a good idea to set off this button from the rest, so that people don't click it instead of quote....


----------

